# Kennel Decking...



## CMRR&GC (Apr 3, 2010)

So everyone I need to build a kennel in the backyard of a house I will probably be selling in the next five years. That being the case I do not want to pour concrete. I have figured out a way to provide shade during all sunlight ours and protection from the elements during precipation.....the catch is I need to figure out a non-earth floor that can be easily removed in the event of a sell and advertised as such.

My idea is to level the ground....create a form....put down the leftove bricks I have...fill in and vibrate in sand...then cover with kennel decking creating a level living surface that I could remove quickly if needed but would provide all my boy needs.

So RTF'ers question 1) Does my idea suck? 2) What if any experience do you all have with kennel decking...what brands are quality, drawbacks, pointers?


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

I know a guy who did that with 16" x 16" walkway pavers, but never put kennel decking over it. His kennel panels are self supported and heavy enough to stay put. A concrete pad for your kennel could be marketed as an outdoor patio when it comes time to sell your place. A good pressure washing, a small portable fire pit and a picnic table or a few patio chairs will set the scene. Whatever you decide on, just remember to pitch the surface for urine and washout runoff. Also, locate it close to a spicket for watering your boy and also washout purposes. Here's our kennel run I built just before we got our current Lab. The pad is 11' x 21' x 4ish" with one expansion joint down the center. It's pitched 1" going away from my shed. The panels are 9 gauge chain link 6' x 10' panels joined together to make a 20' x 10' run. I got (2) 10' x 10' shade tarps and used s hooks to join them together at the grommets. I then use zip ties to hold it to the panels. The tarps are supported by 1 1/4" galvenized fence top rail held in place with fencing fittings from Home Cheapo. I hold it on with zip ties because a snow load in the winter will buckle it (learned that one the hard way). I just snip the zip ties and roll it back until the threat of snow is gone. Good luck with your project. Having an outdoor run will be great for you, your family and your pooch. Sorry not to have any useful comments on the kennel decking.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm going through the same thing, I just bought a 8 x12 pen, built a big dog house and used pea gravel and was perfect. I came to learn my young boy unfortunately has a thing with eating gravel. Always had pea gravel with all my other dogs and never a problem  Wish their was something easier than pouring concrete, but looks like thats my next step


----------



## CMRR&GC (Apr 3, 2010)

I can always build a wooden frame I'm just trying to go cheap and temporary. I have everything but the decking and was wondering what experiences folks had had. For that matter I could just use a wood platform and be done.


----------



## Tom Orlowski (Jan 5, 2003)

An alternative to a concrete slab is to use horse stall matts. The kennel fits right around them . They measure 4x6. They are made from a thick 1/2" or 3/4" rubber. Very heavy duty. You will have to anchor the corners of the kennel. I put my matts on top of 3/4'' stone for drainage when I rinse them off. I was able to fined a company years ago that sold the same style matt in one sheet 6x12. A semi temperary solution. Also not as hard on the dogs feet. If you ever need to move your kennel for any reason its not a big deal. I have 2 kennels with rubber matts One is 18 years old the other is 11 years. As a matter of fact I will be moving them for some yard renovations. Good Luck


----------



## Tom Orlowski (Jan 5, 2003)

I found the name of a company that sells stall matts and kennel matts they would or could be ordered in one piece. How ever there was no pricing. The name of the company is Linear Rubber Products. There web site is www.rubbermats.com good luck.


----------



## CMRR&GC (Apr 3, 2010)

Tom Orlowski said:


> I found the name of a company that sells stall matts and kennel matts they would or could be ordered in one piece. How ever there was no pricing. The name of the company is Linear Rubber Products. There web site is www.rubbermats.com good luck.


Thanks I thought of stall mats. I use them to completely eliminate vibration and shimmy in my front load washer and dryer. I cut them to the foot print of the machines....you cant see them....they completely level them and absorb any additional vibration for $50 instead of the butt load they wanted for the factory bases.

I wonder about them getting hot and staying hot....I live in Texas. I also worried about chewing.


----------



## Tom Orlowski (Jan 5, 2003)

As long as they are shaded it shouldn't be a proplem. Chewing should not be a proplem. As you know they are so heavy picking up an edge to chew on should not really be possible. i have my kennels not in complete shade. Really in the sun in the heat of the day. You can find kennel shade tarps that go over the top of the kennel. The advantage of the mesh top is two fold .One it breaths. Air can flow through.Also it will not collect rain water.Being mesh the wind should not lift it like a kite like a solid tarp would. Temps in Massachusetts do reach into the 90's Good Luck


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

With the dogs comfort in mind and ease of care, build a deck using oak 1x4 for the surface construct the frame and joist of treated pine. Leave a 1" gap between each deck board, cool in Summer warm in winter. Dries quickly and allows air to ventilate underneath. As far as waste management a bed of lime underneath neutralizes the odor. Us deck screws to build and can be taken apart and moved. If you want a nicer look stain the decking. You can get 5 years out of the surface deck or longer if you keep the deck treated with a new coating of deck stain each year, make sure you allow a couple days to dry so the dogs don't pick-up any of the coating. Do Not use treated pine, too easy to chew and the treating can be harmful
Good luck shoot us some pictures of what you build.


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)

i have concrete now but started out with a 2x4 frame covered with treated 1x6. worked great.


----------

